# Dottore



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

tra questa massa di utenti c'è per caso un medico?


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tra questa massa di utenti c'è per caso un medico?


No. Ma abbiamo i malati

Ah...c'è gente con i super poteri, però, fa lo stesso?


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Ma abbiamo i malati
> 
> Ah...c'è gente con i super poteri, però, fa lo stesso?


no.
voglio un medico


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> voglio un medico


Non abbiamo psichiatri. Mi spiace.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

ma va bene anche generico


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma va bene anche generico


Non sottovalutare il tuo male


----------



## Nordica (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no.
> voglio un medico


 
Piccola, che hai?


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)




----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


Sei incinta?


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

ma sei fuori???
allora chiedevo di un ginecologo...
insomma..nessun medico..


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sei incinta?


una brugoletta per il mondo?


----------



## Nordica (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sei fuori???
> allora chiedevo di un ginecologo...
> insomma..nessun medico..


 
no ma puoi andare su http://www.medicitalia.it/02it/index.asp

iscriviti e ti rispondono!

baci...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2008)

mi sa che si è tagliata con il foglio A4 nuovo nuovo con cui doveva stampare......


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Non mi dire che pure a te ti si è ammalata la patonza!!


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

ma no.
volevo solo flirtare un pò con un dottore!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2008)

La mia si e' beccata l'influenza...


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia si e' beccata l'influenza...


Così impari a levarti le mutande.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

guarda iris che d'estate lo smutandamento è un must!!!


----------



## Nordica (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda iris che d'estate lo smutandamento è un must!!!


 
...sentivo un odore strano....


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> guarda iris che d'estate lo smutandamento è un must!!!


iO faccio tutto con le mutande.


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

quindi nessu dottore con cui flirtare un pò....
che noia..


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> iO faccio tutto con le mutande.



Anche il minestrone? A me quello con le mutande non viene bene


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tra questa massa di utenti c'è per caso un medico?


...emorroidi?


----------



## Iris (2 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche il minestrone? A me quello con le mutande non viene bene


Non vorrei che mi si scottasse...


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

non c'è neanche un farmacista?


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non c'è neanche un farmacista?


minchia che piattola...


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

anche un architetto nel caso...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2008)

eccomi!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2008)

ma voi dormite con le mutande?


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

ma sei impazzita???


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2008)

chi io?!?!?!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> eccomi!


Non fare la furbetta che tu sei un Ingegnere


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chi io?!?!?!


no minni

ehm...in realtà io volevo proprio un medico...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma voi dormite con le mutande?


Si in genere le poggio sul cuscino di finaco a me...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si in genere le poggio sul cuscino di finaco a me...


e russano?


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non fare la furbetta che tu sei un Ingegnere


è un insulto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ti lancio il guanto bianco, sai!??!?!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no minni
> 
> ehm...in realtà io volevo proprio un medico...


e in che maniera una rchitetto è medico, di grazia?
So io cosa ti devi curare, tu!!! La brugola!


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e russano?


no..tentano l'evasione buttandosi dalla finestra...


----------



## brugola (2 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e in che maniera una rchitetto è medico, di grazia?
> So io cosa ti devi curare, tu!!! La brugola!


abbi pazienza glande...non siamo ancora abbstanza in confidenza per flirtare...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e russano?



Solo quando lavo le lenzuola con Dixan proto fiorito perche' soffrono di _febbre da fieno_


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> abbi pazienza glande...non siamo ancora abbstanza in confidenza per flirtare...


be, allora approfondiamo la conoscenza, no?????????


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è un insulto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guanti bianchi mi sanno di vigile urbano... lancia il guanto di un altro colore e potrei anche ritirare l'insulto


----------



## Grande82 (2 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> i guanti bianchi mi sanno di vigile urbano... lancia il guanto di un altro colore e potrei anche ritirare l'insulto




















ma se lancio il guanto dovrai batterti con me in duello!!!!
....
...però dovrei informarmi sulla faccenda dei colori...
forse se non è bianco non vale...
ok, facciamo guato verde malva e non se ne parli più!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma se lancio il guanto dovrai batterti con me in duello!!!!
> ....
> ...però dovrei informarmi sulla faccenda dei colori...
> forse se non è bianco non vale...
> ok, facciamo guato verde malva e non se ne parli più!


Niente da fare... si capisce che sei un ingegnere il verde malva e' fuori moda


----------



## Old Vulvia (2 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma voi dormite con le mutande?


Sì, di ghisa. La prudenza non è mai troppa.


----------



## Old caduta dal seggiolone (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tra questa massa di utenti c'è per caso un medico?


sono un medico specializzato in psichiatria, se posso esserti utile..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no minni
> 
> ehm...in realtà io volevo proprio un medico...


...io ho visto tutte le serie di E.R. ...chiedi pure


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La mia si e' beccata l'influenza...


starnutisce?


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...io ho visto tutte le serie di E.R. ...chiedi pure


anch'io!!
poi su sky, prima dell'operazione me le son sparata tutti i giorni.
Ho un debole per carter e novak... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









prima per green ...


----------



## Old amarax (2 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...io ho visto tutte le serie di E.R. ...chiedi pure


e io ce ne ho uno che gira per casa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Proprio medico.....ma attenta che ti fai male.
Lascia le amanti e vuole stare qui....con la "moglie"....Però,però 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti darei l'aggancio...sai che ridere se tu brugola gli dai un appuntamento-buca e ci vado io ???









  ci stai?' 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  così gli meno una volta per tutte


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> e io ce ne ho uno che gira per casa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchia che str....! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




però poi ci fai sapere ok?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io!!
> poi su sky, prima dell'operazione me le son sparata tutti i giorni.
> Ho un debole per carter e novak...
> 
> ...


Kovac ...intendi?
Quello...beh se lo incontri fatti dare l'indirizzo...


----------



## Old amarax (2 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> minchia che str....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


str... io o lui? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Dai che l'idea a sarebbe buona 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 almeno per quello che servirebbe a me....


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> str... io o lui?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu, ma scherzavo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sisi un'idea da nobel....ma solo se poi ci fai sapere..e in dettaglio ovvio..


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anch'io!!
> poi su sky, prima dell'operazione me le son sparata tutti i giorni.
> Ho un debole per carter e novak...
> 
> ...


anche io per novak...kim.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che gente!


----------



## Old amarax (2 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tu, ma scherzavo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certo che sì 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .
Corredato da video su youtube, che ne dici?
Sono qui a meditare una vendetta...chi mi aiuta?


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Certo che sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 io non posso..ma ripensandoci tramite internet come fa a sapere che sono un uomo?....ti aiuto io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Certo che sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu dimmi quello che devo fare  e io lo faccio...


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Settembre 2008)

Ho sempre sognato di sposare un medico....


----------



## Pocahontas (2 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho sempre sognato di sposare un medico....


 





 Tra le categorie di professionisti, credo sia quella con il record di infedeltà.  Credo che la motivazione stia nella facilità con cui possono inventare scuse (i turni, le guardie) e la ricchezza di occasioni: durante i turni e le notti ci sono molti momenti di fiacca, in cui si passa il tempo a cihacchierare con personale, una chiacchiera tira l'altra e...


----------



## Old amarax (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho sempre sognato di sposare un medico....





























 te lo sconsiglio vivamente


----------



## Old amarax (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io non posso..ma ripensandoci tramite internet come fa a sapere che sono un uomo?....ti aiuto io





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu dimmi quello che devo fare e io lo faccio...


 
Il problema è parlargli a telefono...ci vole una donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 con un accento del sud....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

avete ragione è kovac non novak.
miii che pignoli!!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

ma io non volevo sposarmi un medico...
volevo solo flirtare un pochetto...
va bhè....chi flirta con me?


----------



## Iris (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io non volevo sposarmi un medico...
> volevo solo flirtare un pochetto...
> va bhè....chi flirta con me?


Sei pesante...


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io non volevo sposarmi un medico...
> volevo solo flirtare un pochetto...
> va bhè....chi flirta con me?


IO!!!
Brugoletta, quanto ti sono mancata?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> IO!!!
> Brugoletta, quanto ti sono mancata?


zero!!
con te non ci parlo più.


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> zero!!
> con te non ci parlo più.


Ma che cosa ti ho fatto?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma che cosa ti ho fatto?


ti puzza l'ip sai?


----------



## Old Giusy (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti puzza l'ip sai?


E se ci metto un deodorante?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (3 Settembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e in che maniera una rchitetto è medico, di grazia?
> So io cosa ti devi curare, tu!!! La brugola!


è dottore in architettura....


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

morale niente dottori??


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

*usala dai...*



Brugola ha detto:


> morale niente dottori??


...la pallottola la pago io...


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...la pallottola la pago io...


e io presto il dito!!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...la pallottola la pago io...


aggiungici un aperitivo e la chiudiamo qui!!!


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

*certo...*



Brugola ha detto:


> aggiungici un aperitivo e la chiudiamo qui!!!


... un martini gin va bene?


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... un martini gin va bene?


un pò pochetto..
ci vorrebbe un rinforzino..


----------



## Nobody (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> un pò pochetto..
> ci vorrebbe un rinforzino..


...adesso il babbo va a prender due olive!


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...adesso il babbo va a prender due olive!


e un etto di stracchino!!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

*vi ricordo che*

c'avete il babbo becco e la mamma....


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'avete il babbo becco e la mamma....


però il vedovo lo fò io!! l'ho visto prima io!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Settembre 2008)

Tra questa massa di utente c'è uno psichiatra?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tra questa massa di utente c'è uno psichiatra?


molti pazienti certamente


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma io non volevo sposarmi un medico...
> volevo solo flirtare un pochetto...
> va bhè....chi flirta con me?


se vuoi io al limite posso filtrare..al resto ci devi pensare tu...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Il problema è parlargli a telefono...ci vole una donna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ho una mia zia che in quanto a faccia di cazzo non la batte nessuno...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> se vuoi io al limite posso filtrare..al resto ci devi pensare tu...


che fava!
porta i filtrini che poi filtriamo..flirtiamo...
oh..ma qua di cuccare non se ne parla nè...?


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che fava!
> porta i filtrini che poi filtriamo..flirtiamo...
> oh..ma qua di cuccare non se ne parla nè...?


dovevi pensarci prima...non aspettare che ti parta il progesterone per la tangente...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dovevi pensarci prima...non aspettare che ti parta il progesterone per la tangente...


sto facendo la spesa on line.
nelle polpette che ci vuole oltre le uova, il grana, la mortadella e la trita?


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sto facendo la spesa on line.
> nelle polpette che ci vuole oltre le uova, il grana, la mortadella e la trita?


i cetrioli liofilizzati...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> i cetrioli liofilizzati...


pussa via che magari arriva un dottore...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pussa via che magari arriva un dottore...


sono un geriatra...mi sembriamo una coppia perfetta...


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sono un geriatra...mi sembriamo una coppia perfetta...


anche a me. due rincoglioniti al prezzo di uno.
sposami, sarò la tua birretta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> anche a me. due rincoglioniti al prezzo di uno.
> sposami, sarò la tua birretta...


no. se ci separiamo, poi chi si tiene poi il ragno?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no.
> volevo solo flirtare un pò con un dottore!


Prendi me! Prendi me!

Va bene anche un Veterinario?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(Non sono neanche quello ma ho fatto il giro con uno per 6 mesi. So dare le punture ai maiali, cani, gatti, conigli, alle mucche, capre, pecore e galline. Oggi invece mi chiamano per fare le punture ai vecchi nella vicinanza. Va bene lo stesso?).


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no. se ci separiamo, poi chi si tiene poi il ragno?


uh per carità...non diciamolo forte ma quella fava di tati non aveva mica tutti i torti....li ho annegati ..sembrerebbe...
ora mi tocca mettermi a 90 e stringermi tra le chiappe il cilicio


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> uh per carità...non diciamolo forte ma quella fava di tati non aveva mica tutti i torti....li ho annegati ..sembrerebbe...
> ora mi tocca mettermi a 90 e stringermi tra le chiappe il cilicio
























tra le chiappe so' problemi....


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tra le chiappe so' problemi....


non dirmelo...zoppico tutta...


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non dirmelo...zoppico tutta...


e senza nemmeno esserti divertita!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e senza nemmeno esserti divertita!


 
divertita???
ma è normale che sanguini vero???
qua ci vuole per forza un dottore!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> divertita???
> ma è normale che sanguini vero???
> qua ci vuole per forza un dottore!!!!


passiamo oltre... un prete, subito!


----------



## brugola (3 Settembre 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Prendi me! Prendi me!
> 
> Va bene anche un Veterinario?
> 
> ...


se sai dare le punture alle galline possiamo parlarne.
guarda che non voglio soffrire però ...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se sai dare le punture alle galline possiamo parlarne.
> guarda che non voglio soffrire però ...


Le galline sono semplici ... molto meno pericolosi dei maiali e più ignoranti delle capre. Si mettono sotto il braccio (testa dall'altra parte) e poi si fa la puntura nella coscia e prima che hanno capito cosa succede, svolazzano via.

Le capre non stanno mai ferme, i cani non sentono nulla se gli gratti la testa, i gatti sono (quasi sempre) belve feroci da legare, e i conigli proprio sembrano neanche fare il caso.

I più difficili in assoluto sono invece gli animali umani che pretendono che prima si utilizza l'alcool, poi il trucchetto per non sentire l'ago, poi la somministrazione cauta e non troppo veloce, ecc ecc e non ti danno mai la leccata in faccia come invece succede regolarmente con le mucche.

L'intervento più impressionante mai fatto era per un branco  di capre, che si erano avventurate nella capanna e hanno svuotato i sacchi di grano. Qualche ora dopo erano gonfi e si rotolavano in terra. Non mi ricordo più il nome tecnico (di allora parlavo giusto 300 parole di Italiano) - con un aggeggio simile a una grossa siringa (6 mm di diametro, lungo mezzo metro, abbiamo bucato la pancia per far uscire l'aria. Mi ha fatto vedere come si fa e poi si è allontanato, la puzza e il rumore ...

Sono certo che le capre non andavano mai più a rubare il grano ... ed è stato anche l'unica volta in cui ho notato un cenno di gratitudine da parte degli animali per quel che abbiamo fatto per loro.


----------



## Old Italia1 (3 Settembre 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Le galline sono semplici ... molto meno pericolosi dei maiali e più ignoranti delle capre. Si mettono sotto il braccio (testa dall'altra parte) e poi si fa la puntura nella coscia e prima che hanno capito cosa succede, svolazzano via.
> 
> Le capre non stanno mai ferme, i cani non sentono nulla se gli gratti la testa, i gatti sono (quasi sempre) belve feroci da legare, e i conigli proprio sembrano neanche fare il caso.
> 
> ...


braccia rubate alla zoocultura...


----------

